# 'The Big Bang Never Happened'



## Robert59 (Nov 14, 2020)

Science writer Eric Lerner argues against the cosmological theory 

Boom! The universe burst into existence about 14 billion years ago. So argue proponents of the Big Bang, a widely accepted theory that the universe expanded from a very hot and dense state into, well, everything. But not everyone agrees: "Saying that the Big Bang theory is a well-confirmed theory is very much like saying that the emperor's clothes are beautiful," science writer Eric Lerner tells the _Asia Times_ in the first of a four-part series. 

https://www.newser.com/story/298767/the-big-bang-never-happened.html


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, he doesn't offer any evidence to the contrary.  So much for that story.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 14, 2020)

Consider the source......Newser????.....Science Writer????


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2020)

There is a critique of his position contained in the story. I'm not going to bother getting excited about any of this but the critique can be found here.

http://www.astro.ucla.edu/~wright/lerner_errors.html


----------



## john danson (Nov 15, 2020)

A "hot and dense state",sounds like a black hole.But what preceded the big bang ? Another universe ? What was the ultimate origin of it all ?


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 15, 2020)

Watch a lot of scientific documentaries.  There's all kind of neat stuff out there about this.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Probably believes the Earth is flat too 
'The cosmic microwave background (CMB) is thought to be leftover radiation from the *Big Bang*, or the time when the universe began. As the theory goes, when the universe was born it underwent a rapid inflation and expansion'
With correct scientific instruments this CMB can be heard


----------



## Chet (Nov 15, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Science writer Eric Lerner argues against the cosmological theory
> 
> Boom! The universe burst into existence about 14 billion years ago. So argue proponents of the Big Bang, a widely accepted theory that the universe expanded from a very hot and dense state into, well, everything. But not everyone agrees: "Saying that the Big Bang theory is a well-confirmed theory is very much like saying that the emperor's clothes are beautiful," science writer Eric Lerner tells the _Asia Times_ in the first of a four-part series.
> 
> https://www.newser.com/story/298767/the-big-bang-never-happened.html


If this is the same man, I read the book he wrote about the subject. He said everything evolved out of some kind of plasma. Since the big bang theory is theory, he may be right. I don't bother dealing with propositions that can't be proven.


----------

